# Brand new 3.5 Merc dying during break in



## dk8ur (Nov 11, 2020)

Bought a brand new 3.5 HP Mercury outboard from west marine that is dying while running. Good gas. Followed break in procedure. 

Have ran it two days now and both days it’s run fine for an hour maybe two then just stalls then dies. It’ll start back up and run but it gets progressively worse until the engine won’t run at all.

any ideas?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

May be a faulty coil, it’s common for them to die when hot, though often they won’t restart until they cool down. Otherwise it’s likely a carburetor adjustment that wasn’t set right at the factory.

Pulling the spark plug will tell you if it’s running rich or lean.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Vent on the gas tank open?


----------



## dk8ur (Nov 11, 2020)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Vent on the gas tank open?


Yes


----------



## dk8ur (Nov 11, 2020)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> May be a faulty coil, it’s common for them to die when hot, though often they won’t restart until they cool down. Otherwise it’s likely a carburetor adjustment that wasn’t set right at the factory.
> 
> Pulling the spark plug will tell you if it’s running rich or lean.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------

